# Freezer Box Slide Out



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

Last trip we were in a KOA and it was around 30 degrees outside. The tt was warm and nice except for the back slide out which was like an ice box. I thought about cracking a window in the slide but kinda chickened out because it was snowing and freezing outside. anyone else had this problem or have a soluition for it.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I have an air mattress that I use on top of the stock mattress in the rear slide out bed. For cold weather camping I put a layer of Reflectix between the air mattress and the stock mattress, that helps reflect body heat back up. I also attach a solar blanket, dark side up, on top of the slide out roof - that absorbs some heat from the sun (if there is any sun) and also reflects some heat back into the slide out. You could also line the sides of the slide out with Reflectix - I did that on the fold out bed on my old hybrid trailer, and it made a big difference in cold weather. The other thing that helps a lot is to position a small ceramic space heater so it's blowing heat into the slide out bed, then you can get it really toasty.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

malibutay said:


> Last trip we were in a KOA and it was around 30 degrees outside. The tt was warm and nice except for the back slide out which was like an ice box. I thought about cracking a window in the slide but kinda chickened out because it was snowing and freezing outside. anyone else had this problem or have a soluition for it.


My solution: winterize and park it 'til april....
Bob


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

What is this slide out bed thing you speak of.....


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

We had the same "icebox" effect during our Thanksgiving camping trip. We put an electric blanket (full hook-ups) between the mattress and the fitted sheet. Worked like a champ til DS1 rolled over on the sofa and unplugged the blanket. Like a rat on a sinking ship (slideout) the DW moved to the collapsed down dinette with DS2 leaving me without a warm DW to snuggle up to.

Dave

PS.. I got up and moved the coffee to the outside cook stove in the balmy 36 degree temps. Just me and the passing deer enjoying the morning and fresh coffee as I heard (from deep in the Roo) "Bring the coffe back or I'll get you for this".


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We had that same balmy effect when we were on the Oregon coast for Thanksgiving....without hook-ups - here is what we did:

1. Line underneith of mattress with refletix

2. Add 2 inch memory foam topper to top of mattress.

3. Use a down comforter over the top of sleeping Outbackers.

We would also set the thermostat to 52 for the evening so the heater would not have to play catch up right at bed time. The first night we realized how cold the sheets, etc were when we crawled in - after that we would warm up a couple of those rice filled neck warmers in the microwave (generator power) and toss them under the covers - warmed up the blankets really well. The memory foam topper holds the heat really well once you get it started.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

We have an electric blanket permanently installed on our bed (see my gallery) which we use when it is _really_ cold and we have hookups. If we are dry camping we have some very good sleeping bags (rated to 0° F) we use. We will throw one over the bed as an extra blanket if it is just cool, or we will zip the two together and sleep on top of the made up bed when it is cold. Remember, we are from Alabama, so cold is below 40°.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

biga said:


> We have an electric blanket permanently installed on our bed (see my gallery) which we use when it is _really_ cold and we have hookups. If we are dry camping we have some very good sleeping bags (rated to 0° F) we use. We will throw one over the bed as an extra blanket if it is just cool, or we will zip the two together and sleep on top of the made up bed when it is cold. Remember, we are from Alabama, so cold is below 40°.


Wow...40...sounds balmy....
Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You guys use electric blankets to heat up the sheets at night?

I've found a better way...


----------

